# Disparo de triac



## Danko2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quiero hacer el disparo del triac como interruptor con carga inductiva, debo colocarle una red de snubber pero no se como calcularla.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 4, 2007)

Pasate por st.com y busca en aplicaciones de triac hay un tuto muy completo, sobretodo para el tema inductivo, toma el valor que ponen ahi


----------



## Danko2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Agradecido, tengo algunos inconvenientes en encontrarlo, la pagina esta en ingles, si no es mucho abuso, me puedes enviar el link de acceso directo, te lo agradeceria y mucho


----------



## Danko2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Amigo, lo encontre, muchisimas gracias y estamos a la orden, no sabes la ayuda que me proporcionastes


----------

